# any good?



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all,

i am looking to compete end of august, i think ive got around 15/16% bf and im 120lbs and this is my diet atm:

8:00 20g oats w/semi skimmed milk & a bit of honey

10:30 brown rice/potato, chicken/tuna and an apple

1:00 brown rice, veg, tuna/chicken

3:30-4:00 brown rice, chicken/tuna

5-6:00 banana

TRAIN

8:00 chicken/mince, potato/rice, veg

I train weights 5 days a week and with cardio 1-2 times a week

Is this any good can anyone tell me please?

Thanks


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi :wave:

In my opinion, I would say that you need to up your protein. You need protein with every meal, especially when you wake up. We are roughly the same size and I was advised to aim for around 20-25g of protein per meal. So eggs for breakfast or a protein shake? You might want to space your meals out a little more, so your last meal is closer to bed time (unless you go to bed really early!). And the banana on it's own wouldn't really be enough of a meal and needs protein in there too. How many calories do you get every day?

With the training, if it works for you, then it's good :biggrin1: Advice on that though would be better coming from someone other than me as I have Cal telling me what to do lol.


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

i thought that too, think i should be eating more in general anyway lol i know i need to start taking protein shakes, especially after training! I have no idea how many calorie intake is each day lol thanks for the info though


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Emma,

if you could give us an idea of what weights of tuna & chicken you're having (if you know) or a rough guestimate of weights then that would be great - you'll get a more educated answer then!

a couple of questions-

What time do you train and when do you finish?

Do you have anything immediately after training?

What is your training split? What do you train on what days?

Do you take any fat burners/multi vitamins etc etc?

What veg do you eat?

so I lied - more than a couple I know but it just helps give a more complete and relevant answer!

Jo x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

hey hun

yeh as jo says give some more info and weights and we can give you a better more acurate answer, at just a glance your eating way to little but your in the right place for help. whats your main goal you looking to compete hun??

rach xx


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the replies  im having half a tin of tuna per serving so i think thats about 60g and a handful of chicken so probably around 50-60g  I usually train about half 5/6ish weekdays but dont have a set time at weekends, weekdays i dont have anything straight after i train, its usually around 7pm i finish training so about half hour after i have dinner. My split is chest & back, shoulders & arms, legs & lower back (12,10,8,4-6 reps increasing the weight each time) and i weight train mon, tues, thurs, fri & maybe sat (if not then i do cardio weds & sat). I just go on a rotation so dont have set days & i do abs twice a week after my weights. I dont take any kind of vitamins/burners or anything like that, the veg i eat is usually just a mix of everything, so brocoli, soya & broad beans, sweetcorn, cauliflower, carrots, runner beans & peppers 

Im aiming to compete for figure, was looking at for ukbff end of august in gravesend but not sure if ill be ready

Thanks for ur help, hopefully ive answered everything


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

hey, you should really be having a fell tin of tuna and 150g chicken a serving at the minute your only getting 15g of protein a meal which is wayyyy too little, whats carb amounts looking like? have you got any one who has competed round you to give you a little advise on the whole competing, dieting posing thing?

xx


----------



## missemma89 (May 23, 2011)

ok thanks, i'll up it all  carbs are either jacket potato or 1/2 a cup of rice per serving so im guessing ill need to up that too? I've contacted Sarah Bridges and Laura Church but other than them, i cant find anyone so I don't have a clue what im suppose to be eating etc xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

missemma89 said:


> ok thanks, i'll up it all  carbs are either jacket potato or 1/2 a cup of rice per serving so im guessing ill need to up that too? I've contacted Sarah Bridges and Laura Church but other than them, i cant find anyone so I don't have a clue what im suppose to be eating etc xx


ah hem, think this may be of interest too you we could have a chat after about diet

xx


----------

